# proftpd - Failed transfer beim ersten File



## Feanwulf (28. Sep. 2009)

Hi,

bisher hatte es mich nicht wirklich gestört, aber jedesmal wenn ich mit FlashFXP (sei es Passive oder Aktiv) eine Datei per FTP hochschiebe erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung:


```
WinSock 2.0
Connecting to ftp.utopic.de
Connected to ftp.utopic.de Port 21
220 ProFTPD 1.3.0 Server (ftp.utopic.de) [78.47.10.97]
...
SYST
215 UNIX Type: L8
REST 100
501 REST: Resuming transfers not allowed in ASCII mode
This site may not allow file resuming
CWD /web/
250 CWD command successful
PWD
257 "/web" is current directory.
List (cached)
List Complete.
PASV
227 Entering Passive Mode (78,47,10,97,224,160).
STOR Readme.txt
550 Readme.txt: No such file or directory
Transfer Failed!
Transfer queue completed
1 File failed to transfer
```
Wenn ich mir die zeile so ansehe, WARUM versucht proftpd in ein verzeichnis zu wechseln? Woran könnte das liegen? Anbei die proftpd.conf


```
#
# /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf -- This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file.
# To really apply changes reload proftpd after modifications.
#

# Includes DSO modules
Include /etc/proftpd/modules.conf

# Set off to disable IPv6 support which is annoying on IPv4 only boxes.
UseIPv6                         off
UseReverseDNS                   off

ServerName                      "ftp.utopic.de"
ServerType                      standalone
DeferWelcome                    off

MultilineRFC2228                on
DefaultServer                   on
ShowSymlinks                    on

TimeoutNoTransfer               600
TimeoutStalled                  600
TimeoutIdle                     1200

DisplayLogin                    welcome.msg
DisplayFirstChdir               .message
ListOptions                     "-l"

DenyFilter                      \*.*/

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.
Port                            21

# In some cases you have to specify passive ports range to by-pass
# firewall limitations. Ephemeral ports can be used for that, but
# feel free to use a more narrow range.
# PassivePorts                    49152 65534

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes
# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections
# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works
# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server
# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service
# (such as xinetd)
MaxInstances                    30

# Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.
User                            proftpd
Group                           nogroup

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new files and dirs
# (second parm) from being group and world writable.
Umask                           022  022
# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.
AllowOverwrite                  on

# Uncomment this if you are using NIS or LDAP to retrieve passwords:
# PersistentPasswd              off

# Be warned: use of this directive impacts CPU average load!
#
```


----------



## Till (30. Sep. 2009)

Das wechslen des Verzeichnisses geschieht durch den client. Versuch doch bitte mal das firefox plugin fireftp und prüfe ob Du da die gleichen Probleme hast.


----------



## Feanwulf (30. Sep. 2009)

habs mal mit filezilla gemacht - da scheint es zu gehen - liegt also am flashfxp anscheinend.

Nur komisch das der FTP Push Dienst von onlinetvrecorder.com immer wieder defekte Dateien hochlädt


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2009)

Du kannst ja mal versuchen den ftp daemon ein debug bzw. verbose log schreiben zu lassen, vielleicht findest Du da drin ja etwas zu den Abbrüchen.


----------

